# Warez : Illegal/Legal/Egal



## nils11 (1. Februar 2002)

*sind warez-seiten legal ?*

ich bin eben, ganz zufällig natürlich  , auf ner warez-seite gelandet, und da stand folgendes:

"sollte einer oder mehrere der nachfolgenden punkte ungültig sein oder werden, so bleibt der rest der punkte uneingeschränkt gültig!
wir wollen euch nur darauf hinweisen daß jeder selbst dafür verantworlich ist wohin er klickt und was er downloaded! hiermit verbiete ich unter androhung von zivilrechtlichen folgen jedem, der mich strafrechtlich verfolgen will oder bereits verfolgt, den besuch meiner seite!
diese seite soll nur eine hilfe für all diejenigen darstellen, die sich eine original-cd gekauft haben und diese nun aus irgendeinem grund nicht mehr verwendbar ist. 
nun will aber niemand die portogebühren für eine neue original-cd vom hersteller bezahlen, also wenn ihr ein original von dem was ihr downloaded besitzt ist alles klar, sonst gilt: wir sind nicht schuld!
unwiderrufliche vereinbarung 

der verfasser dieser seite trägt keine verantwortung für die art, wie die hier zur verfügung gestellten informationen genutzt werden.
dateien und alles andere auf dieser seite sind nur für den privaten gebrauch bestimmt und sollten darum nicht runtergeladen oder
gelesen werden. wenn sie irgendwie in verbindung mit der regierung, anti-pirate gruppen oder anderen ähnlichen gruppen oder organisationen stehen, ist
der zugang zu den dateien und das lesen der html seiten verboten. alle objekte dieser seite sind privates eigentum und somit nicht
zum lesen bestimmt. grundsätzlich ist es verboten diese seite zu betreten. wenn sie diese seite dennoch betreten, verstoßen sie gegen
den "code 431.322.12 of the internet privacy act", der 1995 von Bill Clinton verabschiedet wurde. das heißt sie können gegen die
personen, die diese dateien verwalten, nicht vorgehen. falls sie dieser vereinbarung nicht zustimmen, müssen sie auf "leave" klicken! "




heißt das, dass es nicht strafbar ist, so eine seite zu betreiben, oder wofür steht das da genau ???


----------



## AKM<2b> (1. Februar 2002)

Ich glaube das steht nur dafür ...
"Ich versuche meinen ***** zu retten wenns hart auf hart kommt"
Ist trotzdem illegal. oder halb legal.

Wenn die Seite gelöscht wird kann er auch nischt machen. Aber er hätte, wenn er vor gericht müsste, Total schicke argumente. Aber wer macht sich heutzutage die Arbeit arme kleine Warezseitenbetreiber vor Gericht zu bringen.

Außerdem Das Bill Clinton Ding gilt nicht unbedingt weltweit...

Hat da noch wer Ahnung von... so mit Paragraphen und Gesetzbuch???


----------



## Avariel (1. Februar 2002)

Das ist ziemlich halbseidenes Gewäsch.

Raubkopien sind ja auch nicht legal nur weil du zu dem netten Männchen in Grün sagst: "Das ist nur ne Sicherheitskopie, mein Orginal find ich grad mal net!"

Soweit ich weis wurde mal ziemlich großformatig gegen Warez-Seiten vorgegangen. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass bei den meisten Warez-Seiten mittlerweile der Download eines Spieles so abläuft:

nehmen wir doch mal an jemand will sich Diablo II downloaden

Auf der ersten Seite steht: Klicken sie auf diesen Link um Diablo II zu kaufen.

Auf der zweiten Ebene steht das gleiche

Auf der dritten Ebene steht: Klicken sie hier um Diablo II kostenpflichtig downzuloaden

Auf der vierten Ebene steht: Klicken sie hier um Diablo II kostenlos downzuloaden.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Warez-Seiten sind illegal


----------



## Nils Hitze (1. Februar 2002)

*Danke ..*

stimmt so.

Die Vervielfältigung eines rechtlich geschützten Werkes
und das Downloaden dieser Vervielfältigung ist illegal.

Mehr sei dazu nicht zu sagen.

Jeder der behauptet es handle sich um eine Sicherheitskopie
und er habe das Original verlegt, muss sich darüber im Klaren
sein daß es ziemlich schwierig ist einen Richter davon zu 
überzeugen .. 

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## nils11 (1. Februar 2002)

*danke...*

danke für die kleine nachhilfestunde in sachen recht und gesetzt  .


----------



## MIniMe_ (5. Februar 2002)

hmm, da fällt mir ein, hat es einer von euch überhaupt schonmal geschaft euch etwas erfolgreich von einer warez seite zu ziehen?
jeder meiner versuche ist in einerm wirwar von porno- und vote-us popups untergegangen...


----------



## Sovok (5. Februar 2002)

da könnten wir die diskussion glatt weiterführn...
is der versuch schon strafbar?


----------



## nils11 (5. Februar 2002)

*also...*

eiegntlich ist es ja schon strafbar, rechtlich geschützte software, musik, u.s.w. frei zugänglich zu machen.

aber mich verwirrte der o.g. disclaimer, da dieser ja eigentlich die seite auch nicht legal macht und es somit eigentlich gar nix bringt  .


----------



## moep (5. Februar 2002)

MIniMe_ dann machste was falsch oder du besuchst die falschen Seiten *g*.Spaß beiseite,wer wird in so nem Board schon freiwillig zugeben sich was erfolgreich von so ner Seite gesaugt zu haben ? Warez sind illegal und bleiben numal illegal (ob dazu auch Linux zählt was die da anbieten ?  ).Aber am besten find ich die Pappenheimer die immer gegen Warez wettern und sich nebenbei Gig's an Mp3's saugen.

Leute es gibt Trials die ihr euch saugen könnt und wenn ihr behauptet ihr hättet keine Kohle dafür dann geht nebenbei arbeiten oder zu Internetauktionshäusern (hab da Photoshop für die Hälfte ersteigert).Alle woll'n se Software für zig Tausend Euros und nach 2 Wochen verlieren se die Lust weil se kaum Englische Tut's verstehen oder einfach keine Nerven ham.Peinlich und dumm.


----------



## MIniMe_ (5. Februar 2002)

@moep
dein letzter satz ist soo schön...
apropos "pappenheimer"
wen meinst du damit?


----------



## moep (5. Februar 2002)

Mit Pappenheimer hab ich keinen direkt angesprochen,ich meinte damit,falls es falsch rübergekommen is,das sich immer zig Leute gegen Warez aufregen aber munter urheberrechtlich geschützte Mp3's saugen,ohne einen Cent zu bezahlen.Und genau die sollten sich am wenigsten über Diebstahl oder "Sicherheitskopien" aufregen.


----------



## MIniMe_ (5. Februar 2002)

hab mich auch nich angesprochen gefühlt 
jo, das sind schon schräge typen...


----------



## Avariel (6. Februar 2002)

*Um wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen:*

Ich denke, der Versuch ist auch schon strafbar (bin mir aber nicht sicher). Es sollte rechtlich allerdings durchaus machbar sein, sich da wieder rauszuwinden, falls man erwischt wird.

@Nils11: Der Disclaimer ist wahrscheinlich einfach nur ein verzweifelter Versuch, die Verantwortung abzublocken. Ich denke aber nicht, dass er was bringt.

cya
Avariel


----------



## Nils Hitze (6. Februar 2002)

*Habe jetzt gerade keine Lust ..*

genauer nachzulesen.

Für alle Interessierten:

http://www.medien-recht.com/urhg.html

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## nils11 (6. Februar 2002)

*danke...*

danke kojote  .


----------



## Mandrake (29. März 2002)

immer dieses geschiss wegen den warez, des mit den mp3z is so, die musikindustrie is selber schuld, wenn sie die cds zu teuer machen, wer kauft sich denn bitte en album für 20€ wo dann nr 15 tracks druff sin, un das beste is, wenn man sich gaaaaanz viel musig saugt, kann man so kommerzbands, wie NO-ANGELS un etc, so richtig schön kaputtmachen.

un die meisten programme werden halt zu teuer, vor allem jetzt, weil dir euroboxen abgeschafft werden, da kauft man sich en spiel für 60€ un alles was drin is, is ne anleitung von 20 seiten un die cd, toll.

da lad ich se mir lieber runner!!!


----------



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

*@mandrake...*

@mandrake: kann es sein, dass du ziemlich übertreibst ??? ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass ein spiel 60 € kostet, sondern eher 30 €, höchstens 40 €. und n normales album für 20 € ist eigentlich auch nicht usus.
und das bands wegen mp3s am hungertuch nagen müssen, dass glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## Yasemin (30. März 2002)

ziemlich interessante Diskussion hier...

Ich glaube wir können alle zugeben, dass wir fleißig MP 3s laden und ich denke dagegen ist auch nichts zu sagen, oder?

Dieser Disclaimer liest sich richtig spaßig, ziemlich verzweifelt der Mensch, ha?

Ich will jetzt nicht ausführen was ich daheim rumstehen hab, aber kennt ihr wirklich jemand der sich über warez aufregt? Sicher nicht, weil jeder dankbar ist wenn er irgendwelche Software gebrannt kriegt, die er nicht für teures Geld bezahlen muss.


----------



## Mandrake (30. März 2002)

> @mandrake: kann es sein, dass du ziemlich übertreibst ??? ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass ein spiel 60 € kostet


ich übertreibe in der tat nicht, denn ich rede von ps2 spielen, un die meisten neuen spiele gehen schon sehr nah an diese grenze ran.
so z.b. trainsimulator von microsoft, wird in ner dvd-box ausgeliefert un des manual is auf de cd...
gut, die produktion von einem game kostet auch was, aber für den preis kann ich doch dann wohl etwas mehr erwarten, früher gings doch auch noch, in arcanum zb war ne karte, ne mega-anleitung un noch en haufen werbung


----------



## nils11 (30. März 2002)

*aha...*

aha, was erwartest du denn.

wenn ne anleitung mit 1000 seiten dabei ist, motzt du auch rum, dass man soviel lesen muss. 
und wenn statt einer nun 17 cds dabei sind, wirst du dich auch ärgern, weil es dann so ein umstand ist.

sei also lieber froh, dass es die industrie so platzsparend hinbekommt. denn ob es nun mehr inhalt ist oder nicht: wichtig dürfte wohl immernoch die qualität sein, die ja sogar, (meistens jedenfalls), besser wird.


----------



## sam (30. März 2002)

ja, aber das preis-/leistungsverhältnis stimmt halt einfach nicht!
40-50€ is für ne kleine cd in ner plastikpackung, die 1,5 Cent kostet, zuviel.......


----------



## MIniMe_ (30. März 2002)

Und wo die Wntwicklungskosten um einiges höher sind...


----------



## nils11 (30. März 2002)

*naja...*

naja, am teuersten sind natürlich die transportkosten. und außerdem müssen ja die entwickler bezahlt werden.
und schließlich muss ja auch noch ein bisschen gewinn rausspringen.


----------



## Maniacy (7. April 2002)

> ich übertreibe in der tat nicht, denn ich rede von ps2 spielen, un die meisten neuen spiele gehen schon sehr nah an diese grenze ran.



Also nach meiner Information sind PS2 Spiele nicht als Warez erhältlich....
[das war keine Frage, sondern nur eine Feststellung]

mfG
Maniacy


----------



## g-zus (7. April 2002)

PS2-Spiele sind serwphl als Warez erhältlich!
Genauso wie X-Box-Spiele, PS1 und DC-Spiele.

Jedoch sind seit DC Emulationen anscheinden nicht mehr möglich weshalb man eine modifizierte Konsole braucht um die Gamez zu spielen.

Aber weils illegal ist und das hier nicht grad' gerne von den Mods gesehen wird halt ich mir hier raus!


----------



## Nils Hitze (8. April 2002)

*jeppjeppjepp*

So was sehen wir garnicht gerne  

@Mandrake 

 Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, was alleine eine Studiominute
 für den Sountrack eines Spieles kostet ? Ausserdem noch die
 Manntage der Programmierer, Designer, Soundkünstler .. etc.

 Deswegen gibt es ja auch nur noch wenige kleine Software-
 schmieden wie Lionhead .. und die verlegen auch über 
 Activision (soweit ich weiß)

 Und Musik ist im Regelfall auch nicht billiger.
 (Sieht man mal von dem englischen Arbeitslosen ab,
  der für 125 Pfund ein Number One Album produziert hat)

 Studiozeit, Produzenten, CDPressen, MARKETING .. 
 Denn Viva und MTV sind auch keine Wohltätigkeitsvereine und
 die Studios nehmen wirklich Horrorgebühren.


@Yasemin

 Ich kenne jemanden der sich über Warez aufregt .. die BSA,
 Microsoft und einige andere freundliche Organisationen.

http://www.microsoft.com/piracy

 Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Avariel (8. April 2002)

> Ich kenne jemanden der sich über Warez aufregt .. die BSA,
> Microsoft und einige andere freundliche Organisationen.



Ich glaube es waren bei der Frage Privatpersonen gemeint. Außerdem, ich weis nicht wie´s euch geht...aber die Beschwerden von Leuten die sich dumm und dämlich verdienen ignorier ich grundsätzlich (es sei denn die Worte "Anwalt" oder "Anklage" klingen an  )

Alles in allem ist das hier ne ziemlich interessante Diskussion
@Nils11: Änder doch mal den Titel des Threads, wäre schade wenn er geschlossen würde, nur weil die Diskussion nicht mehr genau zum Titel passt.


----------



## Nils Hitze (8. April 2002)

*Na so schnell ...*

wird der Thread sicher nicht geschlossen ....
Da hab ich auch noch was mitzureden.  



> @Nils11: Änder doch mal den Titel des Threads, wäre schade wenn er geschlossen würde, nur weil die Diskussion nicht mehr genau zum Titel passt.


----------



## Mandrake (8. April 2002)

da bin ich wieder, war im urlaub...
aber egal,



> aha, was erwartest du denn.usw...



1000 seiten sind auf jeden fall zuviel, aber mehr als 10 seiten sollten schon drin sein, und bei adventures wie arcanum ist es meines erachtens nach, angebracht eine karte der spielwelt beizulegen, dafür müsste doch geld übrig sein...
un des mit 17 cds is auch übertrieben, am besten sin 2cds, eine mit dem game und die andere, eine dvd, enthält trailer zum spiel, interviews etc. das beste beispiel hierfür ist metal gear solid 2 für die ps2, naja, die anleitung war mager, aber die steuerung lernt man nicht durch text, sondern duch sondermission, bei denen die jewiligen bewegungen trainiert werden können.

ich meine, eine cd und eine anleitung von unter 20 seiten sind zu wenig für den aktuellen durchschnittspreis der pcgames / ps2games


----------



## nils11 (8. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Avariel _
> *@Nils11: Änder doch mal den Titel des Threads, wäre schade wenn er geschlossen würde, nur weil die Diskussion nicht mehr genau zum Titel passt. *


...

soweit ich bisher weiß, ist es nicht möglich, den tiel eines threads nachträglich zu ändern. zumindest nicht für die normalsterblichen user. da müssten wenn schon die admin-götter helfen   .

@mandrake: ließ dir am besten nochmal alle deine beiträge hier durch und zähle dann mit, wie oft du dir selbst widersprichst.


----------



## g-zus (8. April 2002)

> @mandrake: ließ dir am besten nochmal alle deine beiträge hier durch und zähle dann mit, wie oft du dir selbst widersprichst.



loooool



ey also, ich würde mich schon sehr aufregen wenn ich da Jahrelang an einem game schuffte und schuffte und was ist der dank...der nächst beste asso läd es sich wo runter und spielt es, und ich steh dumm da und hab über ein jahr lang für nichts und wieder nichts gearbeitet!
und meine arme Frau und meine Kinder (falls ich dann mal welche hab... ) müssen verhungern bzw. in einer schäbigen Absteige wohnen.




WOLLT IHR DAS MEINER FAMILIE ANTUN?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?




klar sind manche Preise schon übertrieben....besonders bei Maya oder sowas.

aber gamez könnt man sich doch wirklich mal auch original kaufen, oder?  

is ja nicht ganz so teuer wie so manche appz!


----------



## nils11 (8. April 2002)

*naja...*

naja, aber sei mal ganz ehrlich: würdest du denn wirklich für das spiel bezahlen, wenn du es dir kostenlos downloaden könntest ???


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. April 2002)

Also, da dieser Thread noch nicht geschlosen wurde und weiter "angeregt" hier diskutiert wird, möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

Also ich denke mal rein technisch gesehen sind Warez Seiten logischerweise illegal, 

nicht die Betreibung als solches nicht das downloaden als solches aber:

*die Verwendung dieser Software!!!!* 

obwohl , ich sage: Die Hersteller sind teils eigen Schuld, das Sie Preise für Ihre überwiegend mangelhafte Ware verlangen, die absolut ungerewchtfertigt sind.

Beispiel: Unser Freund Billy (Boy) und seine Anhänger der berüchtigten MS Gang, die produzieren am laufenden Band Datenmüll, wo ein Autohändler seine Autos ( Serie ) zurückholen (Rückrufaktion) muss, weil ein *MINI*Defkt vorhanden ist, darf die Softwarebranche Schrott verkaufen und Kohle für verlangen.

????????????Hmm, verstehen Du ich es nicht???????????????

Aber, obwohl auch ich vielleicht auch die eine oder andere Black-CD bei mir finden würde (nur wo habe ich die beim letzten Anwaltsbesuch hinversteckt?) sollte man es nicht befürworten, das Software gebrannt, gesaugt und sonstwas wird, sondern anfangen die Händler direkt zu boykotieren ( ich weiß Utopie ! ), die diesen Müll fabrizieren ( Ausnahmen bestätigen hier nicht die Regel, meine gute Software selten ).

Interresant dazu übrigens der Thread der paralell läuft, " Wer gibt noch Geld aus.."

Meinung ist hier ja sehr gespalten...

Frech finde ich und das ist einmal Fakt:

Das sich selbsternannte Webdesigner, Grafiker und wie auch immer mit Warezzeug zudecken und dann damit Geld verdienen, mit Ergebnissen die außerdem teils mehr recht als schlecht sind. 

Meine, wer mit Software Geld umsetzt ( Verkauf von PRODUKTION ) sollte sweine Software legal besitzen.


----------



## nils11 (8. April 2002)

*hm...*

das microsoft zu viel für seinen softwaremüll verlangt hat sicherlich damit zu tun, dass sie ein monopol besitzen.

denn: die meisten trauen sich einfach nicht, auf linux & co umzusteigen, da sie befürchten, dass sie mit dem neuen os nicht klarkommen. was bleibt da also noch ??? richtig: windows.
und da ist es ja wohl nicht verwunderlich, dass sie teils mehrere 100 € für ihre software verlangen.

und da ist es ja wohl klar, dass man sich dne kram runterlädt. ob es nun legal ist oder nicht.

versteht mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch. ich will microsoft sicherlich nicht verteidigen, sondern nur mal anmerken, warum wohl immer mehr illegal gesaugt wird. auch wenn es etwas am thema vorbei geht.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. April 2002)

> die meisten trauen sich einfach nicht, auf linux & co umzusteigen, da sie befürchten, dass sie mit dem neuen os nicht klarkommen.



* Hand hochhält und mit Finger schnipst * , ne Frage:

Ist es nicht eher so?


Bekomme ich Photoshop unter Linux zum laufen?
Bekomme ich Freehand unter Linux zum laufen?
Habe ich unter Linux eine gleichwertige ( nicht von den Fehlern, sondern Umfang) Officeanwendung unter Linux..
Bekomme ich meinen PC mit Linux ausgeliefert? (betrifft Leute die Fertigware kaufen)

UND, nebenbei um einwenig beim Topic zu bleiben *smile* auch unter Linux wird gehckt, meine Black-Piracy-Software vertrieben, sprich Warez für Linuxgemeinde!

Und mhm, auch Adobe, Macromedia verlangt Unsummen, insbesondere für Updates, da die eh nur funzen, wenn Vorversion vorhanden, sollten zumindest die billiger sein, da man schon bezahlt hat.


----------



## nils11 (8. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *
> 
> * Hand hochhält und mit Finger schnipst * , ne Frage:
> ...



- gimp
- /
- star office
- kostenloser linux-download

und das es auch für linux warez gibt war ja klar.

außerdem habe ich linux nur als beispiel genannt  . mehr nicht !!!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. April 2002)

> gimp


upps, lacht..

sorry , nimms nicht persönlich, aber der Vergleich hinkt nicht nur er :

h weg und durch st ersetzt!

ON Topic

Und was ich vorhin nicht mitgeteilt ahbe erstes Post: Einige Hersteller sind selber in der Warezszene, um Ihre Markzahlen nach oben zu treiben ( Markführer bleiben ), nur das geht meist nach hinten los....

Okay, BEWEISE gibt es dafür logisch keine, aber gibt die CDU/SPD Spendenaffären zu? (braucht keiner antworten!)


...zumindest wird darüber gemunkelt - ZUGEGEBEN (!!!!) Wahrheitsgehalt ungewiss!


----------



## nils11 (8. April 2002)

*naja...*

naja, dass mit dem herstellern in der warez-scenne halt ich fürn gerücht...


----------



## Nils Hitze (9. April 2002)

*noppe ...*

das Adobe und Alias Wavefront Softwarepiraterie bei 
Jugendlichen und Studenten nicht verfolgen ist schon
länger bekannt. (Habe ich gehört )

Maya machte schließlich jetzt den Schritt und gab
die Maya Learning Edition gleich umsonst raus.

Ausserdem gibt es von beiden Firmen Studentenversionen
zu den meisten Programmen die wirklich leistbar sind. 
(Maya 250 Euro mit allen Handbüchern ?!?)

Seht es mal aus Sicht von Adobe :
 Welcher Schüler würde sich Photoshop kaufen ?
  - Keiner
 Wer saugt Photoshop ?
  - Schüler
 Wer kauft Photoshop ?
  - Agenturen
 Warum ?
  - Weil neue junge Arbeitnehmer sich mit der Software auskennen !

 Wer früh mit einem Programm zu lernen beginnt, wird später eher 
 bei diesem Programm bleiben. Die Macht der Gewohnheit scheint
 sich Adobe zunutze gemacht haben.

 Just my 2 Cents .. 
 Pfote, Kojote


----------



## nils11 (9. April 2002)

*jo...*

du hast völlig recht kojote.

das ist warscheinlich auch einer der gründe, warum die hersteller nix gegen warez unternehmen. denn wie gesagt: wenn sie was gegen warez unternehemn, würde photoshop nur noch in unternehmen rumgeistern.

so allerdings findet es sich fast auf jeden (jugend-)-computer wieder.
wird bekannt, und wie du richtig sagtest, später noch öfter in unternehmen benutzt.

also könnte man fast schon sagen: für anbieter von professioneller und überteurer software sind warez schon fast ein vorteil - und für den user sowieso  ;-) .

p.s.kojote: danke für die titeländerung  .


----------



## g-zus (9. April 2002)

hey Jungs, verdammt nochmal:

DENKT AUCH MAL WER AN MEINE FAMIELE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????!!!!!!  

ne, jetzt mal ernst.
Ich gebs echt ehrlich zu, dass ich nicht gerade untätig in Sachen Warez bin.

áber trotzdem finde ich, dass die Szene vielleicht doch zu groß gewachsen ist, was man jedoch nicht vermeiden kann.


----------



## C.Bird (9. April 2002)

Solangs nix von so ner Site saugs tust nix illegales...
GLAUB ich


----------



## nils11 (9. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von g-zus _
> *hey Jungs, verdammt nochmal:
> 
> DENKT AUCH MAL WER AN MEINE FAMIELE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????!!!!!!
> *


...

dann denk erstmal an meine   .


----------



## g-zus (9. April 2002)




----------



## Nils Hitze (10. April 2002)

*Kinder, wenn ihr nicht weiterdiskutiert ..*

gibt es eine Säuberungsaktion und ihr kommt
alle ins Tutorials-Erziehungslager .. 

Pfote, Kojote

Stop Sinnlosposting,
 start Sinnloscoding


----------



## Nils Hitze (11. April 2002)

*Und sagt später nicht, ihr wolltet es nicht so ..*

closed .. 

Pfote, Kojote


----------

